# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Mấy chú máy in - made by me

## HN_hobbyist

Hi ae,

Em là mem mới, thấy mọi ng sôi nổi quá nên em cungz góp vui mấy chú 3D printer em mày mò chế cháo.

Mở đầu là 1 chú Cartesian (kiểu Mendel, Prusa, Makerbot...) và 1 chú Delta (kiểu Kossel, Rodstock...)
Phiên bản 1 từ thời em mới mày mò tìm hiểu:




Tiếp theo là bản nâng cấp em Delta lên mixed color bằng đầu phun Diamond, phối trộn đc vô số màu từ 3 màu cơ bản.




Cuối cùng là bản nâng cấp em Cartesian lên full aluminum extrusion cho vững  :Smile: )




Góp vui với anh em, mong nhận được chia sẻ từ mọi người.

----------

daomanh_hung, duonghoang, Gamo, hung1706, katerman, ppgas

----------


## daomanh_hung

Bác có ít tài liệu về các kiểu khung máy in với cả đầu phun ko ah?? E cũng đang tìm hiểu  :Smile: ) thanks bác trc

----------


## name.love

Nếu được bác cho e xin ít tài liệu vs ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu được bác nâng cấp tới nóc dùng mấy bộ Kr làm máy luôn đi , bảo đảm hình dáng , bề mặt khác hẳn chạy dây đai.

----------


## Gamo

Thử đi ku, tau cũng tò mò nè

----------


## Nam CNC

hả ? tao làm rồi mới nói chứ , mày nhớ cái máy tao khoe với mày không ? chạy rồi , hoạt động rồi , bề mặt phẳng mượt không bị gợn sóng do xài dây đai , lổ tròn vo dù là phi 3mm hay nhỏ hơn ... do tao xài anpha , ren 10 nên tốc độ hay jog không thua dây đai , thậm chí chạy in hiệu quả và nhanh hơn dây đai luôn. lên 5000mm/phut cho in ok , ngày trước mua máy dây đai chỉ ổn ở 2000mm do nhà sản xuất mặc định trong chương trình ( chắc dàn khung nhôm-mica phối hợp nên chỉ đáp ứng được tốc độ như thế thôi , nhanh hơn nó rung tà le )

----------


## motu

> hả ? tao làm rồi mới nói chứ , mày nhớ cái máy tao khoe với mày không ? chạy rồi , hoạt động rồi , bề mặt phẳng mượt không bị gợn sóng do xài dây đai , lổ tròn vo dù là phi 3mm hay nhỏ hơn ... do tao xài anpha , ren 10 nên tốc độ hay jog không thua dây đai , thậm chí chạy in hiệu quả và nhanh hơn dây đai luôn. lên 5000mm/phut cho in ok , ngày trước mua máy dây đai chỉ ổn ở 2000mm do nhà sản xuất mặc định trong chương trình ( chắc dàn khung nhôm-mica phối hợp nên chỉ đáp ứng được tốc độ như thế thôi , nhanh hơn nó rung tà le )


có nghe kể về con bê đê này của a Nam, chạy anpha luôn mới ghê, đại gia có khác, keke.
Chủ thớt có link firmware cho máy delta full color có thể chia sẻ cho mình o, đang định ráp 1e full color mà o tìm được code.

----------


## HN_hobbyist

Hi các bác

Thấy các bác quan tâm nên em xin chia sẻ vài tài liệu em cóp nhặt được trong quá trình chế cháo:

*1) Máy delta:*

http://www.mediafire.com/download/f6...2ys/Kossel.rar

Trong này gồm 3 file:
- 3D parts: là các file cần in 3D ra các chi tiết nhựa của máy
- Assembly guide: là hướng dẫn chi tiết cách lắp máy cũng như căn chỉnh máy
- Components: là chi phí hồi em làm cái máy này. Hồi đó gà nên vừa mua vừa bị chặt chém, với lại linh kiện cũng chưa sẵn có như hiện nay nên chi phí tính ra khá cao, bây giờ tổng chi phí em đoán chỉ vào khoảng 7tr nếu dùng linh kiện mới hết, còn nếu dùng 2nd chắc sẽ rẻ nữa.

*Về firmware:*

Đây là firmware em đã dùng:

- Marlin: http://www.mediafire.com/download/wb...10_02_2016.rar

- Repetier: http://www.mediafire.com/download/gs...are-Kossel.rar

*Về mix color*

Hồi em làm thì Marlin firmware support Auto Bed leveling, còn Repetier lại support Color mixing, nên sẽ phải lựa chọn giữa hai thứ  :Big Grin:  Hiện em dùng Repetier firmware vì theo em nhớ đây vẫn là loại duy nhất đang support color mixing extruder (không rõ marlin có support chưa). Hướng dẫn chi tiết cách thiết lập Repetier firmware để mix color bác có thể tham khảo theo đường link sau:

http://www.reprap.org/wiki/Repetier_Color_Mixing

Phần cứng thì tùy budget bác có thể dùng RAMPS và mua thêm 1 mạch mở rộng để gắn thêm 1 stepper hoặc xài board RUMBA cho hịn  :Big Grin: 

*2) Máy Cartesian*

Em này em build cũng lâu rồi nên không giữ mấy file thiết kế nữa  :Big Grin:  Anw là cũng khá phổ biến nên chắc các bác có thể search được đâu đó trên GG

Ví dụ: http://www.instructables.com/id/Buil...i3-3D-Printer/

Có mấy dòng chia sẻ vậy, các bác góp vui tiếp nhé  :Smile: 

@bác NamCNC: em là dân kinh tế, nhưng lại trót yêu mấy cái món kĩ thuật này. Dạo em làm thì mày mò là chính nên cũng chưa biết đến mấy món combo đấy  :Big Grin:  H biết rồi thì lại phải lo bỉm sữa =)) nên chắc em cũng không update lên được (mặc dù biết chắc chắn 100% sẽ cải thiện đáng kể chất lượng in). Btw, em đang tập tọe lắp 1 em CNC để phay linh tinh, chắc em sẽ phải nhờ bác và các cao thủ trên diễn đàn góp ý nhiều.

----------

CKD, katerman, loccd, nhatson

----------


## loccd

Hay quá, mình mới bắt đầu nghiên cứu cái này

----------

